# The Cool Way To Brew Good Coffee



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Who'd have thought the old ways were the best. Apart from the folk that have been doing it this way for a while.

http://www.theawl.com/2015/11/by-the-gallon

Batch brew. Back to the future?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Most pour overs I've had in coffee shops have failed to deliver. Earlier in the year dropped by Maxwell's new place in Bath. No pour over methods in sight but two Bunn batch offerings on tap. Both were excellent. Caused me to review my thinking about batch brewing.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

For shame I've never had batch brew. Always too focused on drinking the spro. But then I don't get to the shops much anyway.

Need to find somewhere in Glasgow offering it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Most pour overs I've had in coffee shops have failed to deliver. Earlier in the year dropped by Maxwell's new place in Bath. No pour over methods in sight but two Bunn batch offerings on tap. Both were excellent. Caused me to review my thinking about batch brewing.


When I went in September they didn't have Bunn batch they had siphon and ccd but he explained they use the siphon when the coffee seems more difficult to extract. He did talk to me about batch brewing though, so maybe he's testing the waters etc. I think like with the Behmohr Brazen if you get the parameters right it's got to be a much easier and more consistent way to do it, with the right Brewer


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

risky said:


> Who'd have thought the old ways were the best. Apart from the folk that have been doing it this way for a while.
> 
> http://www.theawl.com/2015/11/by-the-gallon
> 
> Batch brew. Back to the future?


But manual brew methods are the "old" ways, even in the 50's they recognised eliminating the human element could be better for consistency.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What I mean is we have come full circle with these automatic Brewers coming back into favour. Manual brewing seemed to see a bit of a resurgence because of the theatre factor. Personally I couldn't care less about theatre, I'd rather it tasted good.

I mean when you think about manual brew methods there is so much room for variation.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

My local cafe (Kofra) turns out consistent delicious batch brew that beats a lot of hand brews I've had in various places. I'd like to see more places do it, it makes sense in a busy cafe as you dont have to keep making hand brews slowing things down, can offer a cheaper price and maybe convert some Americano drinkers.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Risky

But to get a cup comparable to what can be achived with manual brewing, still requires a hefty investmeant - so manual is still the most affordable way to get good quality filter coffee and the only rational way if you only drink one cup at a time.

The good batch brewers or one cup solution is as expensive as midrange espressomachines and in some cases even way more.

For a local place it make perfect sence to make such an investmeant as stability is far more importent, but for a happy amature not as much


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

malling said:


> Risky
> 
> But to get a cup comparable to what can be achived with manual brewing, still requires a hefty investmeant - so manual is still the most affordable way to get good quality filter coffee and the only rational way if you only drink one cup at a time.
> 
> ...


A Brazen only costs £150?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I wouldn't do manual pour over in a cafe either for all the reasons highlighted here. Too hard to get consistently good results. I'd run a really good batch brewer and then aeropress for really special stuff, just because I think aeropress is easier to do well. Consistency has to be the main consideration in a cafe environment and I struggle to be consistent myself with a V60!


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I wouldn't do manual pour over in a cafe either for all the reasons highlighted here. Too hard to get consistently good results. I'd run a really good batch brewer and then aeropress for really special stuff, just because I think aeropress is easier to do well. Consistency has to be the main consideration in a cafe environment and I struggle to be consistent myself with a V60!


Workshop do this - last time I went (two weeks ago maybe?) they had one coffee on batch brew, which was a very reasonable price, and one on aeropress (the more "special" of the two coffees). My wife and I had one each, and both were excellent in their own ways. If it allows cafes to serve a really decent filter for around £2.50 I'm all for it.


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

Four of us were down the pub last night, and fancied a coffee with whisky to follow. The pub has just started doing pour over, and it was surprisingly good. The downside was that it tied up a member of staff for several minutes.

I keep looking at drip machines, but am struggling to find one that's convenient for home use.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

fenix said:


> Four of us were down the pub last night, and fancied a coffee with whisky to follow. The pub has just started doing pour over, and it was surprisingly good. The downside was that it tied up a member of staff for several minutes.
> 
> I keep looking at drip machines, but am struggling to find one that's convenient for home use.


Brazen doesn't seem particularly inconvenient?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Local Bellflower (Wetherspoons) has filter coffee at 80p for a cup and free refills, not incredibly nasty tbh but pleasant.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

risky said:


> Brazen doesn't seem particularly inconvenient?


It's actually tempting to consider 2 X Brazens for a cafe setup. Id love to try out a few batch brewers - it'd be really interesting to see what sort of results might be possible with a Marco Jet 6 for example. Don't suppose anyone has anything to share on this front?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It's actually tempting to consider 2 X Brazens for a cafe setup. Id love to try out a few batch brewers - it'd be really interesting to see what sort of results might be possible with a Marco Jet 6 for example. Don't suppose anyone has anything to share on this front?


Ah @garydyke1 aren't you using Brazen's at Tilt?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Be interested to know if they are up to the demand. I do think it's possible to get the results and with two on the go, you could keep it fresh.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

risky said:


> Ah @garydyke1 aren't you using Brazen's at Tilt?


Yep we sure are. Means we can run 2 coffees at once and only have to periodically check the carafes (it's self serve) .

They never miss a beat


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

So there we are @foundrycoffeeroasters.com it seems it is the way forward! I really need to get one for the house...


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

risky said:


> So there we are @foundrycoffeeroasters.com it seems it is the way forward! I really need to get one for the house...


Good to know, cheers. Still, can't help wondering what the jet 6 would come up with. Still, the difference in cost spent on the grinder would probably be where the smart money should go.


----------

